# How does Ati Tool overclock now, Driver or low level?



## Concorde Rules (Nov 22, 2006)

I *think* its driver level from start, so no settings to change?

Im tempted to go back to ATi Tool instead of ATi Tray Tools because the guy can't/won't add the last core voltage for X1900s.

So is it driver level so we don't have the annoying clock change issue?


----------



## Brama (Nov 22, 2006)

Wizzard stated till today that Atitool is low level overclocker.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 22, 2006)

Well technically the phase invertors are reprogrammed to identify the flux change in the low level atoms, controlling the incoming voltage at sub atomic level, thus amplifying the crystal to regenerate higher timings. The tricky part however is to stabilize any radioactive interference from the overwhelming heat created by the particles zipping through the GPU causing the lawn mower effect…  J/K   

I do believe W1zz has master both ...


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2006)

it's a mix of both


----------



## p-jack (Nov 22, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> Well technically the phase invertors are reprogrammed to identify the flux change in the low level atoms, controlling the incoming voltage at sub atomic level, thus amplifying the crystal to regenerate higher timings. The tricky part however is to stabilize any radioactive interference from the overwhelming heat created by the particles zipping through the GPU causing the law mower effect…  J/K



        



> I do believe W1zz has master both ...


----------



## Concorde Rules (Nov 23, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> it's a mix of both



Excellent


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Nov 24, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> Well technically the phase invertors are reprogrammed to identify the flux change in the low level atoms, controlling the incoming voltage at sub atomic level, thus amplifying the crystal to regenerate higher timings. The tricky part however is to stabilize any radioactive interference from the overwhelming heat created by the particles zipping through the GPU causing the law mower effect…  J/K


Are you working for North Korea?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## pt (Nov 24, 2006)

ARTOSOFT said:


> Are you working for North Korea?
> 
> Regards,
> Arto.



i believe is working for Iran


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 24, 2006)

Oy Vay!


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 24, 2006)

pt said:


> i believe is working for Iran



pfft ... both  ... didn't you see the Norths missile launch? That was my gyro from Toys-R-Us.... 

I think the latest pre-beta have been working well with use of both the driver and low-level...


----------

